# كل البرامج المساعده في تصميم التكييف (احمال+مياه+هواء+تكاليف=cost



## م/زيكو تك (9 مارس 2009)

Keep ItSimple & Solid

follow basic _ASHRAE_ calculation procedures. The programs are

no cost to the public​
New - Heat&CoolCost08.xls (43 kB download) - A program for estimating heating, cooling, and water heating cost. 


​
<LI class=MsoNormal>HVACPowDen08a.xls (2.4MB download) is a program for quickly estimating the required capacity and electrical demand of cooling and heating equipment for 30 different building types in the 10 US climate zones. Results are expressed in cooling tons, Btu/hr-ft2, total kW demand, and W/ft2. Program is now integrated with HVACSysEff.xls. Developed as part of an EPA-sponsored Energy Star Buildings project. 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>HVACPowDenInstructions 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>E-Ductulator08 (300kB download) is a program for designing air distribution systems and computing losses with the Equal Friction/Equivalent Length method. New equivalent length tables for rectangular and round duct fittings with friction options for metal duct, spiral duct, duct liners, duct board, and flex duct. Register, diffuser, and filter (for MERV = 4, 6, 8, 11, and 14) losses also included. 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>E-PipeAlator08 (395kB download) is a program for designing water distribution systems and computing losses. Program handles water and water-glycol mixtures, (temperature corrected) in steel, cast iron, polyethylene, PVC and copper (a new feature) piping. Equivalent lengths for common fittings automatically entered. Heat exchanger, valve, and flow control valve losses also considered.New GSHP piping example calculations and figures have been added. 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>PsychProcess08 (140 kB download) is a program for computing the properties (enthalpy, specific volume, humidity ratio, relative humidity, specific heat, and dew point). It also calculates resulting properties for air mixing, cooling, and heat recovery. Total, sensible, and latent capacities computed for cooling and heat recovery processes. 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>ResLoad08 (486kB download) - A Residential Heating and Cooling Load Calculation program based on the 2001 ASHRAE Handbook of Fundamentals and HVAC Simplified (available from ASHRAE). 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>TideLoad08B - Heating and Cooling Load Calculation Spreadsheet (1007 kB download) - Eight Zones with condensed CLTD/CLF/SCL tables. Includes traditional sensible load calculations plus new latent loads, heat recovery unit adjustments, and duct loss/gain options. *New Worksheet for computing ASHRAE Standard 62.1-2004 ventilation air requirements.* Excel Program is unlocked so user can add more zones and expand capabilities if adventuresome. 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>Instructions for TideLoad (68 kB download) 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>A-AHPCorrect08 is a program to correct the cooling performance of a model line of air-to-air heat pumps for various outdoor air temperatures, indoor temperatures, and indoor air flow rates. Performance correction of other product lines can also be used by entering nominal performance data in a “MfgData” worksheet.</SPAN> 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>DuctCostCalc04 (61kB download) - A Spreadsheet to compute the cost of ductwork – Rectangular and Round Metal, Insulation, Duct Board, Flex Duct 





​
<LI class=MsoNormal>W-AHPCorrect04 (61kB download)- A Program to correct the performance of Water-to-Air heat pumps for various air and water temperature and flows​
. 


​
NetLoopCost (17 kB download) - A FREE Spreadsheet to compute the cost of installing and grouting vertical ground loops​
​


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

كعادتك متالق كل يوم يا زيكو


----------



## علاء عباس (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

*مش فاهم ليه !!!*

اتمنى ان يكون اي حد اتستفاد من الموضوع----:81:------ لان دخل 28 مفيش غير مشاركه واحده انا هوقف مواضيعي شويه -----يمكن تكون خارج اهتمامات الناس----:55:----
عموما شكرا ل زانتي على التشجيع ولو حد عنده سؤال او استفسار يتفضل


----------



## خالد العسيلي (10 مارس 2009)

أولاً : السلام عليكم

ثانياً : أنا معارض لهذا الكلام ( انا هوقف مواضيعي شويه -----يمكن تكون خارج اهتمامات الناس----:55:---- ) لأنك أشغل مهندس شفتو في الموقع . و بصراحة وبدون مجاملة انت شغلت الموقع بعد ماكان نايم تقريباً و كنت بدخل عليه و ألاقي نفس المواضيع القديمة لكن من وقت اللي دخلت حضرتك بدأت المواضيع تتجدد و يدخل شغلات جديدة كل وحدة احلى من التانية .

احنا كلنا معاك

أخوك : 

م . خالد


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

لا يا زيكو مش خارج اهتمامات حد
بس كل الموضوع الناس بتخش تحمل و ممكن تكسل تكتب تعليق
و بعدين انت افتكر الهدف الاساسى و مش هتقول كده تانى
الهدف ان العلم يوصل و الناس تستفيد
الناس بقى تعلق متعلقش مش شغلتنا و الشيطان مش حيهبط عزيمتنا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

يا سلام يا شباب-------------- والله سخنتوني تاني
بس المشكله يا خالد يا حبيب قلبي مش حكايه اشغل ((0المشكله انه فعلا ممكن تكون المواضيع فعلا ليس لها فائده للاعضاء ))) وهنا قصدي الاغلبيه0
ولكن عندك حق زانتي يمكن ييجي اي حد ولو بعد 10 سنين ويستفيد و ينفعه الموضوع ليحل مشكله في عمله وبالتالي نحل مشكله في اي مكان في عالمنا العربي ولو بمقدار هاموشه

شكرا لكم


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

اهو هو الهاموشه دى بقى مربط الفرس
و تخيل تبقى فى قبرك (بعد عمر طويل) وواحد بيحمل ملف يحل بيه مشكله و تاخد انت ثواب يحول الحياه الكبرى من اتجاه لاتجاه اخر
من نار لجنه 
* الكلام مش لزيكو الكلام للكل و اولهم انا
هى دى الباقيات الصالحات


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

هو انا هموت بعد 10 سنين !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanitty (10 مارس 2009)

او اكثر او اقل
ربنا يديك الصحه و حسن الخاتمه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 مارس 2009)

امين يا الله نحن واياكم وكافه المسلمين في بلاد الشرق والغرب والصين


----------



## midokito2005 (10 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز علي المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (11 مارس 2009)

*موضوعات مميزة لعضو متميز*

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على هذه البرامج القيمه مع هذا الترتيب الفني
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2009)

اهو يا عم زيكو التشكرات بدات
ابسط يا عم و لا تكتاب تانى


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخواني


واكتئب ليه يا خويا حد كل اكلي؟؟؟ دي الحاجه الوحيده اللي تزعلني


----------



## ياسر حسن (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك بس انا لسه ماجربتهاش


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

احبائي في الله الشكر لكم انتم والله يكرمنا واياكم ويوفقنا لما فيه الخير يا الله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زيكو . وشكرا


----------



## usamaawad40 (7 مايو 2009)

الصلاه عالنبي على الأخلاق الرائعه ياسيد زيكو وياباشا زانيتي

مشكور أخي زيكو على المجهود الطيب والأكثر من رائع والله يجزيك كل خير 
وهذا في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله يوم القيامه 
ولاتنتظر ردود من أحد لانو الله بيعطيك على قد نيتك أخي الكريم 

أخوك أسامه عوض الكويت


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (7 مايو 2009)

الف شكر حبيبي مواضيعك رائعه


----------



## alaa_84 (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المجهود


----------



## majdy82 (8 مايو 2009)

شو هاد....دا اكتر من رائع ...مشكور


----------



## hanooo2010 (8 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخ زيكو على المجهود الرائع فى المنتدى وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (8 مايو 2009)

زيكو ياحبيبي انت 100/100 ومفيش حد ينكر مجهودك وربنا يزيدك من علمة


----------



## shadi 1983 (9 مايو 2009)

cool down man (zeko)..l
what's up nothing happen
we r all fine ? ok ,,,,,,,lol


----------



## هشام حربى (9 مايو 2009)

والله يا أخى انت أكثر من رائع وارجو ان تظل على حماسك بارك الله فيك


----------



## shaimaamohamed (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

والله الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع يا اخ زيكو وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جمال سعيد11 (10 مايو 2009)

الرجاء الترجمة باللغة العربية للبرامج وشكراااااااا


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ زيكو على هذا المجهود الرائع ، نفعك الله بما قدمت ونفع الله المسلمين به، معذرةً لعدم موافاتك حقك فى الشكر نظراً لأن الكيبورد عندى ليس به حروف عربية ، والكتابة بالعربى لى فى هذه الظروف صعبة الى حد ما ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م شهاب (10 مايو 2009)

اخ زيكو انا مهندس تكييف سوري دفعة 2005 متابع كل المواضيع الميزة حقيقة بي ياريت تفيدني باي ملف عن دراسة انظمة الاطفاء في المشا ريع الكبيرة


----------



## معتصم الوطن (10 مايو 2009)

تشكر يا الحبيب زيكو دوماً متألق


----------



## م/زيكو تك (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم اخواني الكرام-- وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## toktok66 (10 يوليو 2009)

فعلا كل البرامج-رائع
ولكن لو امكن تعريبها بيكون شي بديع
عموما شكرن لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## saloo6565 (10 فبراير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ahmadmechanical (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
والله الصراحة فخامة يا بشمهندس 
الله يوفقك ويجعلك ذخر لامة الاسلام


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 مايو 2010)

Thank you


----------



## حسام محمد (13 مايو 2010)

عمالقة التكييف : الله يعطيكون العافية وإن شاء الله إلى التقدم وإلى الأمام 
أخوكم في الله 
حسام


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 مايو 2010)

مطلوب امثاله


----------



## حسان عدنان (18 يوليو 2010)

مكتور الخير


----------



## كابتن اكرم (18 يوليو 2010)

اخي م/زيكو تبقى متميز وتذكر حديث الرسول (ص) خير الناس من نفع الناس مع شكري لك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا زيكو الكريم


----------



## iraqiengineer (20 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله سيدي خير الجزاء*


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعطيك طول العمر و الباقيات الصالحات و يبارك لك قيه
و على قكرة انا شفت الموضوع اليوم فقط و بعض الملفات غير موجودة ياريت تحطهم في ملف واحد و ترفقه يامتميز دائما 
بارك الله لك في سمعك وبصرك ومالك وولدك والأهل و في دعاء الزملاء لك وزادك من الحسنات بما يرفع قدرك في الدنيا و الآخرة ( بعد عمر طويل ) و الصدقة تنفي الفقر و تداوي المرضي وسبب في حلول البركة باذنه تعالي
 و قراءة القرآن ترفعك درجات في الجنة بارك الله لك ولنا وللزملاء في القآن العظيم يجلو الصدر و النظر و البصائر و يسمو بحامله سراجا منيرا 
و رمضان على الابواب ، بلغكم الله و ايانا هذا الشمر الكريم و تقبل منا صيامه و قيامه آمين


----------



## عامر جميل الحربي (3 أغسطس 2011)

عاشووووووووووووو الابطال


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## naglaa mostafa (29 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
بجد انا استفدت جدااااااااااااااا
شكرا جزيلا
واتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## engtamer83 (9 يوليو 2012)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المجهود


----------



## اكبر رايق (9 يوليو 2012)

راااااااائع مشكور


----------



## adel abdelkarim (9 يوليو 2012)

الف سلامه عليك ياباشا ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 يوليو 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> هو انا هموت بعد 10 سنين !!!!!!!!!!


ربنا يديك الصحة وطول العمر وحسن العمل والخاتمة 
شوف بعد 3 سنين وواحد زي لسة بيحمل وبدعيلك بحسن الجزاء لك ولجميع الأخوة إن شاء الله


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام عمار (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## waeltantawy (20 فبراير 2013)

بجد ربنا يبارك فيك.....موضوع مهم جدا الف مليون تقدير لمجهودك


----------



## firasqurany (15 مارس 2013)

متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا عم على البرامج


----------



## eng_alex (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا على البرامج ووربنا يديلك طول العمر فى الخبر ان شاء الله


----------



## MahmoudHat (7 يناير 2017)

الله يبارك بيك يا اخ زيكوا, لو سمحتوا يا اخوان في بعض الملفات الرفقة ادناه ما بتتحملش لو امكن اذا رفعهم من جديد الي معاه اياهم وشكرا.

Heat&CoolCost08.xls[FONT=&quot] (43 kB download) - A program for estimating heating, cooling, and water heating 
cos

[/FONT]ResLoad08 [FONT=&quot](486kB download) - A Residential Heating and Cooling Load Calculation program

[/FONT]
TideLoad08B - Heating and Cooling Load Calculation Spreadsheet[FONT=&quot] (1007 kB download) - Eight Zones with condensed CLTD/CLF/SCL tables.[/FONT]
TideLoad08B - Heating and Cooling Load Calculation Spreadsheet[FONT=&quot]* (1007 kB download) - Eight Zones with condensed CLTD/CLF/SCL tables*[/FONT]


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 يناير 2017)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## george831966 (14 مايو 2018)

بعد تسع سنين من طرحك لهذا الموضوع, أقول لك شكراً جزيلاً
وإلى المزيد من الموضوعات المميزة


----------

